

Ask HN: How does a student land a part-time Rails job? - garbles

I'm a student in Vancouver, Canada. I hold a BS in Physics and currently a candidate for a BEd in Secondary Education. Over the 8-ish months, I've taught myself Ruby, Rails, HTML, CSS, and a bit of HA.
======
jmonegro
Making something - anything that will showcase your skills - is the best way
to make yourself more hireable. I've only applied for a job once or twice,
whereas the rest of the interviews and offers I've gotten have been because
someone stumbled upon something I made.

Additionally, if you have a few companies you'd like to work for and they have
an API, building something that makes use of it will definitely give you at
least a few bonus points.

